

Handbrake 0.9.2 arrives - brlittle
http://handbrake.fr/

======
PStamatiou
I don't think this belongs on YC.

~~~
breily
why? It may not be startup related, but this seems like very cool software. I
haven't seen the code, but from the list of features and my own experience
using it, its very useful.

